# going to a wiz concert...i know theres gonna be weed there



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

so I'm going to a wiz khalifa concert on nov 27 with my friends and fam. but last year at the concert they apparently hot boxed the whole building. this concert will be at my university, west virginia university, which is the number 1 party school in the US so i believe it. anyway I'm just very concerned that ill get a secondhand high and it will make my dp worse. but i really don't want to miss the concert cause i have family coming in from out of town and they are expecting me to go. I'm really in a bind does anyone have any advice????


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

you will be good as long as snoop lion and his new jamaican stash doesnt make a guest appearance, lol jk but seriously...if it were me I wouldnt go, if you seriously think there is going to be weed in the concert everywhere and you got dp from weed then dont go cause its not worth it..

what is one night of not partying and having fun compared to more dp till who knows when, dont set yourself up for that. but in all honesty I dont really think there would be soo much weed in the air that you wouyld get high, then again I have never been to a concert ever so who knows. but again if there is then dont go


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Knowledge said:


> ...why would you goto a wiz khalifa concert


why would u comment if ur not being helpful at all. cause i like his music obviously and i want to have a good night with my friends. cause I'm not a recluse like u. go the fuck away


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

redcomet2011 said:


> you will be good as long as snoop lion and his new jamaican stash doesnt make a guest appearance, lol jk but seriously...if it were me I wouldnt go, if you seriously think there is going to be weed in the concert everywhere and you got dp from weed then dont go cause its not worth it..
> 
> what is one night of not partying and having fun compared to more dp till who knows when, dont set yourself up for that. but in all honesty I dont really think there would be soo much weed in the air that you wouyld get high, then again I have never been to a concert ever so who knows. but again if there is then dont go


yea i doubted that there'd be that much weed too but ud be surprised. i also heard from someone that its almost impossible to get a secondhand high because the thc reacts with the air so fast but idk thats probly bull shit. also I'm not on the floor I'm in the first section of the seats so maybe thats a good thing. and even if i do get high i feel like it'd only make the dp worse temporarily while I'm high. i just couldn't see myself telling my family whose driving hours here for the concert i won't go.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Knowledge said:


> it was a joke you uptight asshole, how about you start by getting your fucking ears checked and taking the two nicely lodged dildos out of your ass, there making you a bit cranky. OH, and maybe stop being such a pussy and just tell people you dont want to smoke weed you spineless idiot


sry i don't get ur freaking dry sense of humor. Im just in a shitty mood. but anyway yea lemme just tell the thousands of people in the wiz concert to not smoke cause it'll make my dp worse. I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Knowledge said:


> Lol, my bad. and i'am too /: is there anyway you can get out of going there? and even if you have to go, ive been in a car a few times while dp'd while it was hot boxed and it didnt really mess with my dp, just made me anxious. Im sure the smoke wouldnt even be that thick anyways.


its aight lol were sittin here beating each other up when we should be helping but ehhh idk if i can get out of it. i could see myself leaving the concert early tho. actually thats wat i think ill do, ill go and see if the weed smoke is really that dense and if it is ill just leave. but that makes me feel better that bein in the car didn't change ur dp.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Knowledge said:


> Lol, my bad. and i'am too /: is there anyway you can get out of going there? and even if you have to go, ive been in a car a few times while dp'd while it was hot boxed and it didnt really mess with my dp, just made me anxious. Im sure the smoke wouldnt even be that thick anyways.


its aight lol were sittin here beating each other up when we should be helping but ehhh idk if i can get out of it. i could see myself leaving the concert early tho. actually thats wat i think ill do, ill go and see if the weed smoke is really that dense and if it is ill just leave. but that makes me feel better that bein in the car didn't change ur dp.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

mmarcus said:


> so I'm going to a wiz khalifa concert on nov 27 with my friends and fam. but last year at the concert they apparently hot boxed the whole building. this concert will be at my university, west virginia university, which is the number 1 party school in the US so i believe it. anyway I'm just very concerned that ill get a secondhand high and it will make my dp worse. but i really don't want to miss the concert cause i have family coming in from out of town and they are expecting me to go. I'm really in a bind does anyone have any advice????


honestly this might sound silly, but I went to the Muse concert and I litterally felt like I was getting boxed in.. I was in a pool of weed. People smoking to left, to the right, and in front of me. The only thing that actually helped was I wore a scarf that day so I just put it over my face. Helped quite a bit.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> honestly this might sound silly, but I went to the Muse concert and I litterally felt like I was getting boxed in.. I was in a pool of weed. People smoking to left, to the right, and in front of me. The only thing that actually helped was I wore a scarf that day so I just put it over my face. Helped quite a bit.


lol no i actually like that i idea !! mabe ill wear an extra baggy hoody and a scarf or something that i can slip over my mouth. i could really give two shits if i look weird.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

hey it worked for me. plus, its going to be practically pitch black, so I wouldn't worry to much about looking silly


----------



## Stranger2myself (Oct 21, 2012)

ha ha ha


----------

